# Galvbay,,,,,,Is it finished???



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I have been off the air for a day or two,did the the Mesquite Burl turning every get finished>

dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yes, show us the pics


PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

It still needs several more coats of wax and a lot of buffing, but this will give you an idea of the finished piece. I think this will be the last BIG project for the summer! lol! gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Forgot to add....the finished size is 20" Tall and 10" Diameter. gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> It still needs several more coats of wax and a lot of buffing, but this will give you an idea of the finished piece. I think this will be the last BIG project for the summer! lol! gb


That sure would look nice here in my office


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> That sure would look nice here in my office


....or MY den...:biggrin: :biggrin:

Beautiful work, Jim


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful.......but ya gotta drink fast outta that thing.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

trodery said:


> That sure would look nice here in my office


you've got a few days left with your lathe - get busy


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> you've got a few days left with your lathe - get busy


LOL That is funny! I done put that lathe out in the pump house...I wished you would hurry up and come get it 

I wished Tortuga would decide to buy that Jet Bandsaw....THEN I would have some room again for whatever toy I decide to get next


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I wished Tortuga would decide to buy that Jet Bandsaw....THEN I would have some room again for whatever toy I decide to get next


LOL..Sorry, TROD...picked up a new small table saw and got my scroll saw working so my needs are complete... Hope you get another 'bite' on it..Bet it's just like new...LOL....:wink:

And, for you, GB...put that vase up here for our own little 'mini' auction instead of adding it to your 'museum'... It would be for a good cause....My, and Trod's GREED !! Bet we could whup up a little action on 'er....What say Ye..??????:tongue:


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks great did you give it a name?

dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is one great looking piece. It is hard to imagine turing something like that compared to my little stuff. Thas is really, really fantastic. Can't believe you have been holding out on showing the pics. We have all ben anxious to see the results. Thanks,


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"...did you give it a name_?"

Yes.... I named it *'Never Again'. *lol!

I bet there was 40 lbs of chips, bark and sawdust that came off that thing. It still weighs 10lbs or more! My next project will be going after Bobby's little goblets. I think I can make one smaller (read: challenge to everyone!). Thanks for the compliments!
gb

Tortuga....thanks for the bid on the Wooten Auction turning. Very nice of you!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> _"...did you give it a name_?"
> 
> Yes.... I named it *'Never Again'. *lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

did you screw up the kit...or just the pen blank?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> did you screw up the kit...or just the pen blank?


LOL..you know me, Spec...nuthin' half way...I skrewed up the first and second blanks but just blasted on into it.. Cut back the bodies of the pens a little bit so they might look a little better...BAAADD Idea...then tried to jam the whole thing together...Really don't look too bad just so long as you don't TOUCH it..LOL. It is now a very short big fat pen with a slide on cap in place of the threads for the cap which I skifully snipped off while I was snipping off a little of the ink cartridge so it would fit in the newer improved pen... another Bad idea.I ain't been that frustrated in may moons..:hairout:

What was it Clint Eastwood said ???..."A man's gotta know his limitations."

Below is the 'evidence'...LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> galvbay said:
> 
> 
> > _"...did you give it a name_?"
> ...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

jim outbid you before you even posted your taunt :rotfl:


----------

